# three chocolate bavarois



## madgoose (Oct 20, 2004)

hey everyone, 

i was thinking of making a three chocolate bavarois for a practical exam next friday i was just wondering if anyone had any favorite varations on the flavor combinations to give it a twist.

thanks


----------



## foxgurl (Sep 15, 2005)

The only one I know (and is excellent) is the strawberry bavarois. Let me know if you’re interested in this recipe.
foxgurl


----------



## madgoose (Oct 20, 2004)

i'm very interested i sent you a message cuz i know some people get strange about sharing recipes in their posts


----------



## chefmonkey (Nov 12, 2005)

hi there 
l always use a rich dark chocolate with a sweet white and a mint chocolate this is folded in to marble the bavoris mix not completely mixed in tastes great and looks great top off with fresh mint sprig for the final look hope it goes well if you try this does need practice though just to get the flavours right l use 2 oz dark and 3oz of mint chocolate and 4oz white melt them separate and mix carefully in to create the marble effect hope this helps


----------



## alteregoitaly (Sep 14, 2005)

Ciao, 3 different chocolate bavarois,interesting.In my restaurant I use to prepare,as dessert a choise o 3 chocolate ice creams.White chocolate with grated orange skin and Anice liquor(VARNELLI),Milk chocolate with mint, bitter chocolate with rhum and hot pepper powder. Try and let me know,okay?
ciao

Mik


----------

